# Control del nivel de liquido



## iliturgia (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola me presento, soy nando y acabo de terminar un grado superior de electronica y me enfrento al proyecto. Me he decantado por un proyecto de depositos. Os adjunto un dibujo realizado por mi mas o menos de la idea de mi proyecto que os lo explico a continuacion.

La variable a controlar es el nivel de liquido del deposito.  El fin del proyecto es que al abrir el grifo el motor recoja agua y siempre mantenga en la mismo posicion el nivel del liquido. Para ello utilizaria un pid. La boya indicaria la posicion del agua *QU*e al bajar mandaria a la servovalvula cuanto debe abrirse o cerrarse para mantener el nivel.
No se si me he explicado bien, termine hace 3 dias y esto*Y* nervioso e impaciente. He leido un sinfin de cosas y tengo el presentimiento de no poder realizarlo. Si algo lo esto*Y* haciendo mal o he explicado algo mal por favor no duden en corregirme y acepto otras proposiciones de realizar el proyecto. Graciassssssss


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

Por cuestión de rendimiento eléctrico sería preferible trabajar sin válvula ajustando la velocidad del motor.


----------



## iliturgia (Mar 29, 2011)

y como con la velocidad del motor controlo el flujo *QU*e transcurre???
es*QU*e o se si me he explicado bien en el proyecto, la funcion es *QU*e mediante un grifo *QU*e lo abro manualmente el agua *QU*ede constante en una posicion medida (pondremos el 50%, ya que solo podemos mantenerlo en 1 posicion, o se puede controlar en otros niveles?), y para ello necesito la valvula n??


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

¿Por qué no utilizas un sencillo 555 con configuración como biestable? Una boya pondría en marcha la bomba y otra la pararía. Te adjunto el esquema. En lugar de SW1 y SW2 pones las boyas y la bomba se conecta al relé. También hay sensores por ultrasonidos o infrarrojos que te miden la distancia al líquido y conectan, o desconectan, la bomba en función de esa distancia.


----------



## iliturgia (Mar 29, 2011)

tambien es buena idea, pero solo podre poner que el liquido se mantenga en un punto(ej.50% del deposito), si *QU*iero ponerlo *QU*e se mantenga en el 30% no se puede verdad????

Tambien (perdonad *QU*e sea muy cabezota), con un pid se podria realizar de alguna forma facilita jejej?????

graciassssss


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

El nivel del depósito sólo depende de la altura a la que coloques las boyas. Tú eliges el 50%, o el 80%, o el 10%...Lo que quieras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

iliturgia dijo:


> y como con la velocidad del motor controlo el flujo *QU*e transcurre???
> es*QU*e o se si me he explicado bien en el proyecto, la funcion es *QU*e mediante un grifo *QU*e lo abro manualmente el agua *QU*ede constante en una posicion medida (pondremos el 50%, ya que solo podemos mantenerlo en 1 posicion, o se puede controlar en otros niveles?), y para ello necesito la valvula n??





iliturgia dijo:


> y como con la velocidad del motor controlo el flujo *QU*e transcurre???
> es*QU*e o se si me he explicado bien en el proyecto, la funcion es *QU*e mediante un grifo *QU*e lo abro manualmente el agua *QU*ede constante en una posicion medida (pondremos el 50%, ya que solo podemos mantenerlo en 1 posicion, o se puede controlar en otros niveles?), y para ello necesito la valvula n*O*??



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.

________________________________________________

El ejercicio trata de como crear un equilibrio dinámico
La variable a compensar es el caudal de *Salida* del deposito superior, para lograr eso puedes actuar sobre una válvula proporcional o sobre la velocidad del motor que repone el líquido.
En ambos casos se necesita el motor de la bomba funcionando, con mi propuesta NO hace falta la válvula y el motor funciona según la demanda incluso podría llegar a detenerse.

¿ Cual es el grado de precisión de nivel que te exigen ?
¿ El ejercicio es teórico ?, o debes armarlo.


----------



## iliturgia (Mar 29, 2011)

perdón por escribir mal. 
En cuanto a tus preguntas:
-En el grado de precisión, lo poco que me han explicado, es que debo hacer mediante un controlador PID o con lo que quiera un lazo que cuando el grifo lo abra manualmente, el liquido se mantenga en una posición asignada, sea cual sea la apertura del grifo. Esto quiere decir que solo mantendré el nivel en una sola posición y a partir de la apertura del grifo que se mueva el motor mas rápido o que cierre o abra una válvula.
Esa fue la explicación del proyecto. También a mi gusto me gustaría mejorarlo y en vez de mantener el liquido en una posiciónn mantenerlo en varias, por ejemplo al 25%,50% y 75% de su capacidad, si pudiera ser.
-El ejercicio debo armarlo y entregarlo en una pequeña maqueta, por lo que debo comprar todo lo que necesite. la bomba voy a mirar que tengo una lavadora vieja y la voy a desmontar haber si vale. 
graciasssss


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

No creo que la bomba de la lavadora te eleve el agua más de 10 cm. Cuando están en la lavadora, el agua les viene de arriba y, en realidad, no la suben más de 5 ó 10 cm.


----------



## iliturgia (Mar 29, 2011)

pues nada, cuando este montando el proyecto ya decidiremos cual es el mejor material para ello. De todas formas la veo en muy mal estado.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 29, 2011)

Perdona, en el primer circuito que te envié puse mal las conexiones. Este que te mando ahora es el que vale para hacer un biestable con el 555.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2011)

iliturgia dijo:


> pues nada, cuando este montando el proyecto ya decidiremos cual es el mejor material para ello. De todas formas la veo en muy mal estado.



¿ Como piensas medir la altura de líquido ?
¿ Con que materiales cuentas además del PID ?


----------



## iliturgia (Mar 30, 2011)

La altura pensaba medirla con una boya y un potenciometro pero me parece un poco chapuzas ¿sabriais si hay algun sensor que mida la altura de un fluido y sea menos rudimentario?.
Y de materiales creia que tenia la bomba pero no tengo nada ahora mismo, buscaremos algo lo más asequible posible...


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hay sensores resistivos, capacitivos, inductivos, magnéticos, infrarrojos, ultrasonidos... Hay muchas clases. Bosca en Google el que más te interese, pero con el circuito que te envié y poniendo R1 y R2 de 10 megohmios y en lugar de SW1 y SW2 unos electrodos de acero inoxidable o de aluminio metidos en el agua ya te valdría para accionar la bomba. Y si la bomba es de mucho consumo de corriente, conecta un contactor al relé. Y, te repito, puedes poner los SW1 y SW2 a la distancia que tú quieras controlar.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 30, 2011)

De echo el sistema más utilzado para tener un tanaque lleno es el que utiliza dos boyas una para el máximo y otra para el mínimo, vienen echos de materiales adecuados para trabajar en lugares húmedos y los má utilzado para arranque parada de una bomba, para llenado de tanques y o cisternas, es simple y muy efectivo, los sensores capacitivos necesitan que el material del contenedor no sea metálico, si se puede utilizar como en muchos casos un tubo de nivel externo y colocar alli este tipo de sensores
Por otro lado una bomba de agua de un lavarropas eleva agua mucho más que 10cm, de echo cuando queda poco agua en el deposito la elevan sim problema por encima de la parte superior del mismo lavarropas. por otro lado bombas de agua se consiguen hoy por hoy de todo tipo


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 30, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Perdona, en el primer circuito que te envié puse mal las conexiones. Este que te mando ahora es el que vale para hacer un biestable con el 555.



El 555 como biestable. Supongo que es un SR con los switchs 1 y 2, verdad?

Oye manuel, que es eso de sustituir los switchs de tu circuito por boyas. Podrías explicarme esto. Yo había pensado un proyecto para unos alumnos pero consistía en 2 cables pelados y un transistor para amplificar sobre un relé y este sobre la bomba de agua. Algo más sencillito. Pero eso tiene mejor pinta.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pelelalo, veo que vives en Cáceres. Allí pasé yo buena parte de mi vida y tengo muy buenos recuerdos. Bien, a lo que vamos.  Veo que te ha interesado el tema. Vamos a olvidarnos de los electrodos y pensemos en boyas. Adjunto el esquema en JPG y en RAR  por si tienes el Livewire y lo quieres probar. Bien, empezamos con el tanque lleno y tenemos SW3 CERRADO (Boya 1) y SW2 ABIERTO (Boya 2) y la bomba (MT1) está parada. Baja el agua: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba sigue parada. El agua llega a SW2: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 CERRADO y la bomba se pone en marcha. Sube el agua: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba sigue en marcha. El agua llega a SW3: SW3 CERRADO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba se para. Ahora, se repite el ciclo. Me parece que ha sido un lío. Espero que lo entendáis y si no, pues preguntad. Siento no ser más explícito.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Pelelalo, veo que vives en Cáceres. Allí pasé yo buena parte de mi vida y tengo muy buenos recuerdos. Bien, a lo que vamos.  Veo que te ha interesado el tema. Vamos a olvidarnos de los electrodos y pensemos en boyas. Adjunto el esquema en JPG y en RAR  por si tienes el Livewire y lo quieres probar. Bien, empezamos con el tanque lleno y tenemos SW3 CERRADO (Boya 1) y SW2 ABIERTO (Boya 2) y la bomba (MT1) está parada. Baja el agua: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba sigue parada. El agua llega a SW2: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 CERRADO y la bomba se pone en marcha. Sube el agua: SW3 ABIERTO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba sigue en marcha. El agua llega a SW3: SW3 CERRADO y SW2 ABIERTO y la bomba se para. Ahora, se repite el ciclo. Me parece que ha sido un lío. Espero que lo entendáis y si no, pues preguntad. Siento no ser más explícito.



Pues cuando quieras te pasas y echamos unas cervecitas.

El esquema lo entiendo bien, y con el livewire mejor. Gracias. Pero lo que no entendía era como simulas un switch con una boya, porque supongo que lo haces de forma casera. O bien compras un interruptor de este tipo??? Y lo que es más 2 boyas a diferente nivel.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gracias por lo de las cervezas, Todo puede ser ya que, posiblemente, este verano vaya a Toledo y a Navalmoral de la Mata. En cuanto a simular un switch con una boya, no es difícil ya que las boyas de los depósitos accionan unos pulsadores conmutadores que van al circuito que acciona la bomba de agua.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

OK. Voy a ver si me pongo a ello.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 31, 2011)

Pues que todo te salga perfecto. Pero si vas a utilizar boyas en lugar de electrodos, te recomiendo que utilices este esquema, ya que no vas a necesitar las resistencias de 1M ni tampoco es necesario que las otras valgan 10M, con que sean de 10K es suficiente.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Manuel51 dijo:


> Pues que todo te salga perfecto. Pero si vas a utilizar boyas en lugar de electrodos, te recomiendo que utilices este esquema, ya que no vas a necesitar las resistencias de 1M ni tampoco es necesario que las otras valgan 10M, con que sean de 10K es suficiente.



Entendido. Gracias de nuevo Manuel.



Manuel51 dijo:


> Pues que todo te salga perfecto. Pero si vas a utilizar boyas en lugar de electrodos, te recomiendo que utilices este esquema, ya que no vas a necesitar las resistencias de 1M ni tampoco es necesario que las otras valgan 10M, con que sean de 10K es suficiente.



Vale me lo he estado pensando y creo que optaré por sustituir el switch por 2 barras metalicas sumergidas en el bidón. De este modo el agua será el conductor. Pero creo que la corriente no será suficiente. Qué tal si le pongo un transistor y conecto su colector a las entradas del 555??


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 31, 2011)

No creo que tengas que poner transistores. Si separas los electrodos 1 cm, la resistencia del agua será de 2 a 5M y debe actuar el relé. Te envío otro esquema en el que he puesto VR1 y VR2 simulando la resistencia del agua. Como verás, el relé se activa incluso con 9M de resistencia del "agua". Además, el circuito es muy sencillo y siempre puedes probarlo antes de hacer el montaje definitivo.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Gracias Manuel. Eres un crack.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 31, 2011)

iliturgia dijo:


> La altura pensaba medirla con una boya y un potenciometro pero me parece un poco chapuzas ¿sabriais si hay algun sensor que mida la altura de un fluido y sea menos rudimentario?.
> Y de materiales creia que tenia la bomba pero no tengo nada ahora mismo, buscaremos algo lo más asequible posible...




Para hacer  lo que quieres hay sensores muy caros...capacitivos.Lo que no entiendo es que , habiendo tantos proyectos donde la electrònica es irremplazable hasta hoy,buscas uno donde se resuelve con un simple -switch-(contacto ò pulsador) ò una boya sumergible de 10 euros ò U$S15 dolares.!!
El nivel se ajusta a donde tu quieras.El nivel de -histeresis- tambien se ajusta hasta un breve rango .En serio, no entiendo.
Te pasare un dibujo.


Aqui abajo....el dibujo.....sobre tu idea.

Si lo haces con un PID...el motor encendera tantas veces que se fatigarà prematuramente...
Ademas el agua, a menudo  se balancea dentro del tanque -ok?
Por eso no entiendo lo de -electrònica superior-....Superior a que ?  un abrazo



Manuel51 dijo:


> No creo que tengas que poner transistores. Si separas los electrodos 1 cm, la resistencia del agua será de 2 a 5M y debe actuar el relé. Te envío otro esquema en el que he puesto VR1 y VR2 simulando la resistencia del agua. Como verás, el relé se activa incluso con 9M de resistencia del "agua". Además, el circuito es muy sencillo y siempre puedes probarlo antes de hacer el montaje definitivo.



Me veo obligado a recordar con este circuito con 555 ,en el que se sumerje en agua 2 barillas con tensiòn continua,lo siguiente :
Que ,aunque de alta impedancia, aun se puede producir algùn tipo de 
- electròlisis - (descomoposiciòn de molèculas H2O,etc ) ,en cuyo caso, no es apta para beber,salvo que sean de acero inoxidable.(caras)
Ademas ,con esa impedancia,se le pueden meter señal alterna de la red....(lo mas probable)
Como lo se?  Hice una proyecto para una empresa hace 20 años,que preparaba agua salada para amazadoras continuas.
Use baja tension alterna para los electrodos,de baja corriente y desacoplada de la red.Funciona hasta hoy.


----------



## Pelelalo (Mar 31, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Me veo obligado a recordar con este circuito con 555 ,en el que se sumerje en agua 2 barillas con tensiòn continua,lo siguiente :
> Que ,aunque de alta impedancia, aun se puede producir algùn tipo de
> - electròlisis - (descomoposiciòn de molèculas H2O,etc ) ,en cuyo caso, no es apta para beber,salvo que sean de acero inoxidable.(caras)
> Ademas ,con esa impedancia,se le pueden meter señal alterna de la red....(lo mas probable)
> ...



Muy buena tu aportación unmonje. En mi caso no es necesario ya que el proyecto es para alumnos de secundaria y únicamente es una maqueta.


----------



## Manuel51 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bien, pues si estás de acuerdo y todo funciona bien, damos el tema por finalizado, aunque parece que algunos aún no se han enterado de que se trata de un montaje que, practicamente, se puede considerar un juguete. Vamos, que no se trata de monitorizar el nivel de agua de un pozo de achique de una central hidráulica.

Un saludo y hasta otra.


----------



## fruticas2010 (May 6, 2011)

Que tal, necesito ayuda, estoy vuelta loca jajajajaja, necesito un proyecto para mi materia de ingenieria de control que contenga pid, pero no se me ocurre nada, soy poco mala para eso de la electronica, jeje, pero necesito urgente pensar en un proyecto alguien sabe de alguno!! Help me!!


----------



## unmonje (May 6, 2011)

fruticas2010 dijo:


> Que tal, necesito ayuda, estoy vuelta loca jajajajaja, necesito un proyecto para mi materia de ingenieria de control que contenga pid, pero no se me ocurre nada, soy poco mala para eso de la electronica, jeje, pero necesito urgente pensar en un proyecto alguien sabe de alguno!! Help me!!



Por tus cometarios ,supongo que eres una dama...Dices que estudias Ingenieria de Control y agregas que eres un poco -mala - en esto...
En este tema , entiendo,los controles electrònicos son una herramienta fundamental,de ahi es que me cueste comprender un poco tu permanencia en esta disciplina,pero , a lo hecho pecho.

PID= Es un *Mètodo* con la caracteristica ...< Proporcional-Integral-Derivativa> para resolver y/o controlar , un problema  ,que basicamente consiste en mantener una magnitud de ERROR,de un fenòmeno en particular,dentro de valores aceptables.(preferentemente cero)

El caso en este tòpico ,podria ser un ejemplo.Quiero tener un nivel X de agua en el tanque,como el ERROR es grande porque està vacio,por ejemplo, es decir que el error es enorme,entonces comienzo a llenarlo hasta que se aproxime hasta un error aceptable.
Como , al mismo tiempo puedo ir gastando su contenido,el tema se complica un poco mas.La idea es mantener esa variable cerca de cero.
Los Altos Hornos (1300grados pongamos ) usan este mètodo para llegar a una temperatura con poco error x< a 1 grado,tarda mas que otros sistemas ,pero es preciso.
En un diagrama de tiempos ,un  PID ,se comporta como un control por ancho de pulso.Cuando el diferencial es grande el tiempo *activo* es grande y se va angostando conforme el error hasta desaparecer.Tambien puede haber fenòmenos ,donde se necesite su funciòn inverza.
Buscale tù ahora, una aplicacion pràctica..
(eres la ingeniera , no? .. tus patrones/clientes , no seran tan contemplativos)
Espero te ayude.


Saludos


----------



## fruticas2010 (May 6, 2011)

Cuando digo mala me refiero a que mi imaginacion se queda corta en la electronica jajajajaja, de hay en mas entiendo todo lo que es pid y la electronica no es mucho de mi agrado, tal vez por eso no soy muy buena jajajaja, pero muchas gracias...aunque estaba pensando en control de posicion de un motor, lo implementare haber que pasa jajaja, gracias.


----------



## Meta (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola:

Esto te dará alguna idea.







http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits/Digital/DIGI_14.html

Saludo.


----------

